# Display Tarantulas



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I saw a tarantula at a zoo once and it looked great because it looked so proud and interesting, just out in the open. All arachnids I have ever kept just hide. 

What species are good display tarantulas?


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

a.geniculata make good display tarantulas when adult.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers they look good.

What sort of arboreal are good? I have always liked the look of A. viscoler and P. ornata. Cant remember the spelling.


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Cheers they look good.
> 
> What sort of arboreal are good? I have always liked the look of A. viscoler and P. ornata. Cant remember the spelling.


avics tend to build alot of web around themselves.
ive always found p.cambridgei (trinidad chevron) to be good arboreal display spiders.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd agree with chevrons, or sun tigers, but they do tend to be more 'shy' than chevrons.


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

My sun tiger (_P. irminia_ builds a lot of web and hides most of the time in a tube of cork bark. 

A good display species is a Salmon pink _L. parahybana_ they grow up to 10" and rarely dig a burrow, but will occasionally use a hide.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I have just bought 2 spidering.

_L. parahybana _and a _p.cambridgei _from Lucifus :2thumb:.

Im tempted to put them straight enclosures of 9x12x12''. Is this a good idea providing there is lots of cover etc? I dont ever want to handle them and plus their stress may be reduced if im not switching enclosures every few months. Something this size would last them sometime I would think.

What do you reckon?

Cheers.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Well I have just bought 2 spidering.
> 
> _L. parahybana _and a _p.cambridgei _from Lucifus :2thumb:.
> 
> ...


you'd probably lose track of them lol and it would make finding food really hard for them. Much easier to them in something small.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

i personaly wouldnt put slings into something that size! but good choice with L. para, i love mine and molting really well! must be a good 5inch now? i started a burrow for it but he decided he would bury the cork bark and flatten the rest! just sits out in the open now! :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

What sort of size then? Cricket tub?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

The Trinidad Chevron is being kept in a small faunarium here and its fine. The salmon pink on the other hand is small so wont need anything too big.

Going to find heat packs tomorrow. Boots normally sells them. However they are securly packed and should arrive quickly.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> What sort of size then? Cricket tub?


how big is the L. para sling? in my local bits and bobs shop, they do a massive range of containers which i use for all my T's. just like cheap versions of tuperware stuff. you will be amazed by how much it will grow each molt, doubles in size easy!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool cheers everyone. I think I will just judge this when I see them.

Whoohoo roll on Wednesday!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

shrek090 said:


> a.geniculata make good display tarantulas when adult.


Possibly one of the best display T's.

Also C. cyaneopubescens (GBB). As well as being a very active T, they web a little bit also :whistling2:

A nice large docile display T would be G. aureostriata. Stunning colours.

Pretty much most arboreal species tend to be shy and hide away if given the right environment.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The L. para is a good display as they are 'hard b*****ds and tend to not hide, lol. They get big too. Most arborials tend to either web or hide a lot, but the GBB is a semi-arborial and is pretty active and have HUGE appitites.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Apparrently these are active during the day, pretty damn sexy too.

Chilean Occelated (Euathlus vulpinus) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------

